# The Beaches/Bays of Hong Kong



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

en.wikipedia.org










*Hong Kong Island*

lcsd.gov.hk









1. Deep Water Bay Beach 
2. Repulse Bay Beach 
3. Middle Bay Beach 
4. South Bay Beach 
5. Chung Hom Kok Beach 
6. St. Stephen's Beach 
7. Stanley Main Beach 
8. Hairpin Beach 
9. Turtle Cove Beach 
10. Shek O Beach 
11. Rocky Bay Beach 
12. Big Wave Bay Beach



_Deep Water Bay Beach_






By tk0007












_Repulse Bay Beach_






By Wendy











_South Bay Beach_






By David Lam 











_Chung Hom Kok Beach_






By AsianInsights 











_St. Stephen's Beach_






By Dominic Tsang











_Stanley Main Beach_






By David Yeo T. B.












_Turtle Cove Beach_






By spiffy_cam_person











_Shek O Beach_






By AngelK32 












_Big Wave Bay Beach_






By LW Lau


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Lantau Island*

lcsd.gov.hk









5. Silver Mine Bay Beach
6. Pui O Beach
7. Lower Cheung Sha Beach 
8. Upper Cheung Sha Beach
9. Tong Fuk Beach 



_Silver Mine Bay Beach_






By Kar Wah Tam 











_Pui O Beach_






By dan fish 82












_Lower/Upper Cheung Sha Beach_






By bonarama (Lower)









By Kar Wah Tam (Upper)












_Tong Fuk Beach_






By swifant


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

...


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Sai Kung District*


_Nam she Wan/Sharp Peak_

By CWCHAN











_Tung Wan_

By wwcheung











_Tai Wan Beach_






By che cay











_Ham Tin Wan_






By po po











_Sai Wan_






By po po 











_Long Ke Wan_






By po po












_Sha Ha Beach_






By wingchowuk 












_Trio Beach_






By electrolite











_Kiu Tsui Beach/Sharp Island_






By MusicPancake











_Hap Mun Bay Beach_

By Kurt Lee 











_Silverstrand Beach_






By Martin Ng











_Clear Water Bay First/Second Beach_ 






By Martin Ng


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Tuen Mun District*

lcsd.gov.hk










10. Butterfly Beach 
11. Castle Peak Beach 
12. Kadoorie Beach 
13. Cafeteria Old Beach 
14. Cafeteria New Beach 
15. Golden Beach 



_Butterfly Beach_ 

By foktaulee 












_Castle Peak Beach_

By Percy Tai 漆園童 












_Kadoorie Beach _






By Percy Tai 漆園童 













_Cafeteria Old Beach_

By Percy Tai 漆園童 












_Cafeteria New Beach_ 

By Percy Tai 漆園童 













_Golden Beach_






By Wayne Wong


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Tsuen Wan District*

lcsd.gov.hk









16. Anglers' Beach 
17. Gemini Beaches 
18. Hoi Mei Wan Beach 
19. Casam Beach 
20. Lido Beach 
21. Ting Kau Beach 
22. Approach Beach 
23. Ma Wan Tung Wan Beach 



_Anglers' Beach _

By Percy Tai 漆園童 












_Hoi Mei Wan Beach _

By Percy Tai 漆園童 












_Casam Beach/Lido Beach_ 

By Lofoo 羅夫












_Lido Beach_ 






By Percy Tai 漆園童 












_Ting Kau Beach _ 

By Percy Tai 漆園童 












_Approach Beach _

By Percy Tai 漆園童 












_Ma Wan Tung Wan Beach_






By ccsskk


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Cheung Chau *

lcsd.gov.hk










3. Kwun Yam Beach 
4. Tung Wan Beach 


_Kwun Yam Beach_

By Paul Coates 












_Tung Wan Beach_






By KO Po Wan 












_Pak Tso Wan Beach_

By Ben


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Lamma Island*

lcsd.gov.hk









1. Hung Shing Yeh Beach 
2. Lo So Shing Beach 


_Hung Shing Yeh Beach_

By hikingCrab









By Chan Chee Yew












_Lo So Shing Beach_

By Aliy












_Shek Pai Wan_






By hikingCrab


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Pui O Beach (Lantau Island)

Published on May 31, 2014


----------



## The Constantine (Feb 19, 2013)

Amazing beaches.. I am planning to go for hong kong this summer..


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Discovery Bay, Lantau Island






By tangpauline


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Tung Ping Chau, Tai Po District
















http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping_Chau









By C.Y. Cheung


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

HK has it all ! Amazing !


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Nam she Wan_ from Sharp Peak, Sai Kung

By William Chu


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Silver Mine Bay Beach_, Lantau Island

Published on Jun 18, 2014





By sawshk


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Lo Kei Wan_, Lantau Island






By Eddie Yip









By Timmy Leung


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Pak Lap Wan_, Sai Kung District


By thekingofken









By Indy Poon


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Hoi Ha Wan_, Sai Kung District






By Tat Lau









By Gi


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_A beach_ right next to Lamma Power Station, Lamma Island







By Wilda Fong









By Double C!


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_A beach_ in Lung Kwu Tan, Tuen Mun District


67533632

By BelleIU


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Pak Sha Chau_, Sai Kung District

Published on Jun 28, 2014 





By Chris Lee


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Shui Hau Wan_, Lantau Island







By Derek C Photography


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Deep Bay






By Anthony P Holt


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_A beach _on Bluff Island, Sai Kung District

By Jens Schott Knudsen









By Glenn Carter


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Soko Islands_ (~5 -10 km from Zhuhai, Guangdong)


By wingssail-Fredrick Roswold









By cybercynic


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Fan Lau Sai Wan_, Lantau Island


By Kar Wah Tam









By Kar Wah Tam









From souphotspring.blogspot.ca


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Two Beaches by the Peng Yu Path, Peng Chau

Wikipedia









By KL.Lau









By cheuky


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Deep Water Bay_, Hong Kong Island

From notsomoon.blogspot.ca


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Middle Island_, Southern District


wikipedia.org









By Dave Yang


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Tan Ka Wan_, Tai Po District

By Felix









By wsc cwk 









By austinjosa









By thinsing 











By austinjosa


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Pak Tso Wan_, Cheung Chau

Published on Feb 24, 2014 





By dannyluk


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Shek O Wan_, Southern District (HK Island) 







On the left side ...

By K S Skaalrud 










By andorraliechtenstein


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Round Island_, Southern District (HK Island)

By helislon


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Middle Bay Beach_, Southern District

By bennychek


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Sham Wan_, Lamma Island

afcd.gov.hk









By Ben Price









By Dion Chan


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Ma On Shan_ Beach/Bay, Sha Tin District






By Ricky YP Li 









By Marcus Wong


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Tung Ping Chau_, Tai Po District 







By Verity.hk









By Mak_Ho


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Sha Chau_, Tuen Mun District


By LW Lau









By LW Lau









By LW Lau


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Shek O Beach


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Repulse Bay_, Southern District


----------



## Hawaii4Ever (Apr 28, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Ha Pak Nai_, Yuen Long District, New Territories






By Brian Tang


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Pui O Beach_, Lantau Island







By Hui Grace


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Stanley Main Beach_, Southern District 






From Wikipedia


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Shek O Beach_, Southern District






By cesar verano cabug


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Ma Tau Wan_, High Island, South Sai Kung






By 菩萨蛮•鹿


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Starfish Bay_, Sha Tin District








_隨我行 FolloMe_ YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Tung Ping Chau Beaches ( Tai Po District, New Territories )








_western side_ 

_Rocky Choy _YouTube Capture










_eastern side_

_Rocky Choy _YouTube Capture


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Wonderful !


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Bluff Island_, Sai Kung


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Pak Sha Chau_ (sand mount/beach), Sai Kung District








_Mike Wong_ YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Upper/Lower _Cheung Sha Beach_, Lantau Island, Islands District







_Devesh Sahai_ YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Hap Mun Bay Beach_, Sharp Island, Sai Kung








_IMAGIN WORKSHOP_ YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Ham Tin Wan_, Sai Kung







_rkI3upFPXNQ_ YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Long Ke Wan_, Sai Kung







_Itai Ndoro_ YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Sai Wan_ (beaches), Sai Kung

About 600m up the Sheung Luk Stream from the beach ...






By austinjosa on Flickr









http://www.doyouhike.net/event/yueban/detail/4328853


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Sunshine Island, Islands District








_soaren69_ YouTube Capture









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunshine_Island,_Hong_Kong


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeung Chau, Sai Kung






_Kam So_ YouTube Capture









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yeung_Chau


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

"lighthouse" _beach_ on the Kowloon side the Lei Yue Mun (a channel)








_Chung Hou_ YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Deep Water Bay_, Southern District, Hong Kong Island








Alan Chan YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_South Bay Beach_, Hong kong Island








BenSonos YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Yi Long Wan _( Sea Ranch beach ) , Lantau Island






Sebastian Scherer YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Po Toi Island, Po Toi Islands, Islands District

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Po_Toi_Islands














By Anson Chan


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Nam She Wan_, Sai Kung








By austinjosa


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Big Wave Bay_, Southern District, HK Island






Michael Garcia YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Shek Pai Wan_, Lamma Island






davidlawtw YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Shek Pai Wan_, Lamma Island

By anjči


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Kat O, North District

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kat_O














Danny Li YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Kat O, North District

Danny Li YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Kat O, North District

Danny Li YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Kat O, North District

Danny Li YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Kat O, North District

Danny Li YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Kat O, North District

Danny Li YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Kat O, North District

Danny Li YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Kau Sai Wan_, Kau Sai Chau, Sai Kung

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kau_Sai_Chau
















By Gordon Sit










By Gordon Sit


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Tung Lung Chau (_north pier beach_), Sai Kung

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tung_Lung_Chau














Alan Chan YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Tung Lung Chau (_north pier beach_), Sai Kung

Alan Chan YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Tung Lung Chau (_north pier beach_), Sai Kung

Alan Chan YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Fan Lau (peninsula)/Tai Long Wan, Lantau Island (SW) 






http://www.hansens-hikes.com/Hikes/Fan-Lau.html










Ming lam YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Fan Lau (peninsula), Lantau Island (SW) 

By Brian H.Y


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_*Stanley*_ _*Ma Hang Park*_ (beach on the [*far*] right), Southern District, HK Island

Alan Chan YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_*Stanley Ma Hang Park*_, Southern District, HK Island

By cbwu2003 (Flickr)


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Stanley/Saint Stephen's Beach_, Southern District, HK Island


Alan Chan YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Saint Stephen's Beach_, Southern District, HK Island


Alan Chan YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Saint Stephen's Beach_, Southern District, HK Island


By Chris Wong (Google+)


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_*Big Wave Bay*_, Southern District, HK Island








R K YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Big Wave Bay Beach_, Southern District, HK Island


By Wilson Lee (Flickr)


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Chung Hom Wan/_Chung Hom Kok Beach_, HK Island








By LK TSE (Google)


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Hung Shing Yeh beach_, Lamma Island








Dave Mastronardi YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Tai Tam Bay/_Stanley Main Beach_, Southern District, HK Island







By Norman Howlett (Flickr)


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Stanley Main Beach_, Southern District, HK Island


Wong Billy YouTube Capture


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Pui O Beach_, Lantau Island








Byron Foster YouTube Capture (graded)


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Lo Kei Wan, Lantau Island







By DanieL Liu (Google+)


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Lo Kei Wan, Lantau Island

By Bryan Chan (Flickr)


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Repulse Bay/_Beach_, Southern District, HK Island








By Mark Lehmkuhler (Flickr)


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Silvermine Bay/Beach (closed for construction), Lantau Island








By Darran Hey (Flickr)


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Silvermine Bay/Beach (closed for construction), Lantau Island


Yiu Wan YouTube Capture


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Hong Kong's landscape reminds a lot São Paulo state northern coast. Full of bays, small beaches and forest-covered mountains.

Beautiful thread.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Hong Kong's *landscape* reminds a lot São Paulo state northern coast. Full of bays, small beaches and forest-covered mountains.
> 
> Beautiful thread.



Further north ... Angra dos Reis!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angra_dos_Reis















Sai Kung on a clear day ...


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Discovery Bay (Sam Pak Wan/Sze Pak Wan), Lantau Island








Sam Pak Wan

Itai Ndoro YouTube Capture


----------

